

Google CEO Larry Page just put Sundar Pichai in charge of almost everything - moritzplassnig
http://recode.net/2014/10/24/google-ceo-larry-page-reorgs-staff-anoints-sundar-pichai-as-new-product-czar/

======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/24/7067115/google-ceo-
larry-...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/24/7067115/google-ceo-larry-page-
promotes-sundar-pichai-to-lead-products), which points to this.

Edit: oops, I see that
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8506215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8506215)
was already posted.

